# Rate the avatar above you!



## DancingBetta

I'm so sad for you guys, you haven't ever had one of those rate the avatar threads!  

They are big hits at some other fish forums i go to. Lets try to keep it going! 

Ok, on a scale of 1-10 (one being bad, 10 being excellent) rate the avatar above your post. Its a chain thing. 

Ok, so lets start!


----------



## Zoe

7 - good quality pic, but freaks the he|| out of me!


----------



## Apotheosis

8/10 - beautiful fish, good quality :mrgreen:


----------



## goodie

Good pic/caption. Looks like a distant relative of Mcgruff the crime dog.

8/9


----------



## Bear

10/10 
pic quality=meh, not so good
subject=more than makes up for it!


----------



## DancingBetta

9/10 Awesome Snail!


----------



## Guest

7/10 kinda scary looking!


----------



## DancingBetta

7/10 nice plants!


----------



## Apotheosis

10/10 for creepiness. 7/10 overall because of quality.


----------



## Guest

9/10 Awesome pic and beautiful animal.


----------



## Fishboy93

9/10 for pic quality/cool shot.


----------



## Guest

9/10 Awesome shot of a nice looking coral.


----------



## DancingBetta

9/10 cute fishy


----------



## Bear

7/10
I dont like Tuscan Raiders!


----------



## DancingBetta

lol... they are crazy... "ARRURRAAHRAAAAAWR!!!"

9/10 again


----------



## Guest

8/10

cool pic but like zoe said...kreeps the he11 out of me...lol


----------



## DancingBetta

9/10 nice gourami


----------



## Guest

thanks...that is the best pic i have of himATM. i am trying to get a better one of him with out the flash but he won't stop moving...lol he rercognises me as the "one who feeds me" so he is always at the front of the tank...lol


----------



## semo_girl

8/10 nice fish/ ok quality

semo_girl


----------



## Apotheosis

8/10 for decent quality + cuteness :


----------



## Chaos553

9/10 for a beautiful bird like that =P


----------



## Apotheosis

^Oops, I just changed my eagle avatar.

8/10 for interesting subject, -2 for quality


----------



## Guest

9/10

that really makes me laugh. how can you not like a happy rock?


----------



## Damon

Nice fish. Lighting could be better.

6/10


----------



## Guest

like i said earlier...still tryiong to get a better pic.

9/10 for you tho. it is a little blurry and the back ground is a bit busy. coll fish tho. what kind is it?


----------



## Apotheosis

7/10 - Beautiful gourami, ok quality, closer up pic of it would be better


----------



## DancingBetta

8/10 it looks like a cookie


----------



## oliesminis

7/10

good pic but a bit strange


----------



## DancingBetta

6/10 i can't really see it


----------



## Damon

fishbguy said:


> like i said earlier...still tryiong to get a better pic.
> 
> 9/10 for you tho. it is a little blurry and the back ground is a bit busy. coll fish tho. what kind is it?


Apisto Viejita II in my old 75 gallon planted tank.


----------



## Guest

7/10 beautiful fish, okay quality.


----------



## guppyart

10/10 good comp, and its cute cause it looks sad


----------



## DancingBetta

9 for the closeness


----------



## k-dawg-

8 cuz it just looks totally BA


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

9/10 
A tad blurry.


----------



## Apotheosis

8/10

Blurry pic, but a beautiful GBR


----------



## MaryPa

Funny 8/10 for laugh factor.


----------



## Guest

6/10

i can tell it's a dog but that is about it. could be a little closer. also has a busy back ground which takes away from the dog.


----------



## Guest

6/10 Glare and the fish is a little hard to see.


----------



## flamingo

9/10, it's amazing. But, you missed a period at the end of the sentence. *gasp*


----------



## Guest

9/10 

love the dog. the words make it even better..lol would be a 10 but your missing a period..lol


----------



## Ice Prince

9/10 too far away from the fish


----------



## Bear

7/10 

evil cat


----------



## Apotheosis

8/10, good quality...just not the most interesting subject (for me at least :mrgreen


----------



## Guest

8/10 Weird but funny.


----------



## Ice Prince

10/10 cool fish


----------



## Guest

9/10

cool cat but a little blury. he looks like he is out to get somebody..lol


----------



## Ice Prince

9/10 again
lol he sits like that all the time against the wall. he just happened to do that in my computer seat. and i had a camera next to me. hes an evil little kitty who attacks anyone who touches his belly.


----------



## Guest

9/10. Cute picture and nice pose. :razz:


----------



## Guest

10/10 Awesome picture of such a cute fish!


----------



## Guest

10/10 Gorgeous plants, nice pic


----------



## Ice Prince

10/10 Cool Doggie


----------



## Pareeeee

8/10 pretty kool


----------



## Apotheosis

10/10 - cool pic, good quality


----------



## Ice Prince

10/10 Funny Pic


----------



## k-dawg-

8/10 the greenish looking eyes scare me


----------



## Apotheosis

9/10 - quality could be better


----------



## Osiris

WTH? LOL 10/10 for creativitiy!


----------



## Guest

9.5/10

it confuses me alittle but i like the fox.


----------



## Pareeeee

5/10 - nice fish but a little hard to see him


----------



## Osiris

fishbguy said:


> 9.5/10
> 
> it confuses me alittle but i like the fox.


LOL, it's the firefox browser attacking IE


----------



## Guest

i knew i remember the fox from somewhere i just couldn't remember where.

well...now it is a 10/10 cause i know what it is...lol


----------



## Zoe

Boo... by the time Firefox wakes up to attack IE, IE will be long gone!


----------



## Apotheosis

Haha, Firefox doesn't take THAT long to start up.


----------



## Gump

9/10 because it reminds me of those xmas claymation(sp?) cartoons with frosty.


----------



## Apotheosis

8/10 because I have no clue what's going on in your avatar, haha.

My avatar does remind me of Christmas though. I might get rid of it.

EDIT: I changed it to a manta ray.


----------



## Guest

8 for quality 8 for subject. I scared of the darkness of the pic....


----------



## Apotheosis

8/10

I think I have OCD with avatars. However, I really like this new wolf one. I'll keep it for awhile.


----------



## Pareeeee

8/10 very kool. didja download it or make it yourself?


----------



## Apotheosis

I found it off deviantart - it's pretty much where I get all my avatars. I edited quite a bit though.

8/10 - nice quality, interesting angle


----------



## Guest

10/10 very cool wolf. i like it alot


----------



## Obsidian

6/10 Light in the corner kills the pic. Pretty fish though


----------



## Guest

9/10 Nice whale tale.


----------



## Obsidian

Those whales were so curious the captain kept having to back up!

9/10 for some reason I always want to see the rest of him. But then the effect would be destroyed. *shrug*


----------



## Guest

There's not much left to him. Short Bigeyes are pretty...short. LOL


----------



## Pareeeee

8/10 kool pic/composition, Skoob


----------



## Obsidian

9/10 .. interesting


----------



## Apotheosis

9/10 interesting subject


----------



## Guest

10/10 Cool subject, nice pose, and awesome editing.


----------



## Guest

9/10

i like it but like it was said earlier, i would likt to see the whole thing.

k...i changed my avatar. it is me and my sis at my grandparents 50th anuversary party. what do y'all think?


----------



## Guest

someone???


----------



## Guest

8/10 You two actually look happy sitting by each other.  

How old is your sister?


----------



## Guest

i know we do...isn't it a miracle? she's 11

btw...8/10 for you. it is just too green for me


----------



## Vinny

8.5/10 - Relaxing sunset pic, although it doesnt have a lot of color, just orange really... seems boring.


----------



## Sowilu

9/10 like the color of the betta.


----------



## Vinny

lol, thanks.... I can't take the credit tho  . Its not my pic, nor my Betta... found it online. heh.

9/10 - Mainly because I'm partial to ****************ateils  . My sister has a grey one that looks just like yours! She is hand fed, too. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Sowilu

9/10

Thanks for the complement. I have two tiels the one on my head is Nimbus! His flying is extremly clumbsy and lands almost all of the time on our heads. Nimbus is not grey though he is white with grey pearls (eventhough females keep their pearls and males loss them on their first molt, I still think he is a he and not a she).


----------

